# I just got all smoked up...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...my battery charger, that is. Got the cables confused hooking up to the battery bank, and like an idiot I scared the hell out of myself.

I've been buying equipment and familiarizing myself with batteries, inverters, and such with an eye towards getting a small solar system installed this summer. I have zero knowledge of 12 volt systems, so this should be fun.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Put some red paint around the + terminal and use red cables for +


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

12VDC is simple stuff except for the + / - thing...:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> ...my battery charger, that is. Got the cables confused hooking up to the battery bank, and like an idiot I scared the hell out of myself.
> 
> I've been buying equipment and familiarizing myself with batteries, inverters, and such with an eye towards getting a small solar system installed this summer. I have zero knowledge of 12 volt systems, so this should be fun.


 Chit happens , just some of us admit it. My small system is doing what I expected. I plan to add a couple more batteries to it. Note older Mack truck, some tractors used a positive ground. Make a note of that it may come in handy someday. Then read up on parallel and series to get 24 volts from 2 or more 12 volts good to know .


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Sometimes we have to make a mistake to learn, as long as no injuries were incurred, a lesson you won't forget, D.C. Is a lot simpler then AC, you'll get it.....


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

One thing I've noticed too many low voltage users forgetting.... fuses.
While my battery banks are wired with heavy cable between the batteries, everything external to the batteries, including the distribution buss, is fused.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> ...my battery charger, that is. Got the cables confused hooking up to the battery bank, and like an idiot I scared the hell out of myself.
> 
> I've been buying equipment and familiarizing myself with batteries, inverters, and such with an eye towards getting a small solar system installed this summer. I have zero knowledge of 12 volt systems, so this should be fun.


Rule 1. No drinking when working with unfused high amperage DC.
Rule 2. Color code all wire ends and terminals
Rule 3. Wrap all metal tools with electrical tape.
Rule 4. Remove all jewelry including wedding ring.
Rule 5. Always wash your hands after touching a battery.

Don't ask about the many acts of stupidity I've preformed that resulted in these rules


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good rules, @John Galt I will take them seriously. I already wear gloves and goggles, but forgot about the jewerly.

Yes, @whoppo my fuses are in, but I hadn't installed them for my initial battery charges. The bank isn't parallel connected yet, and I thought I was safe. I was wrong.

Fortunately, Iota makes a rugged charger, and their fuse stopped any damage caused by my stupidness. I'm up and running again. The Xantrex inverter arrived today. Still evaluating solar panels and charge controllers. This is fun!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> ...my battery charger, that is. Got the cables confused hooking up to the battery bank, and like an idiot I scared the hell out of myself.
> 
> I've been buying equipment and familiarizing myself with batteries, inverters, and such with an eye towards getting a small solar system installed this summer. I have zero knowledge of 12 volt systems, so this should be fun.


I been seeing ads about some special deal supposedly government subsidized to put in solar systems..then. They demand your zip code by email. It sounds a little scammy. Do you know anything about that? Thanks.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, @bigwheel they had reps in our local big box home stores. I spoke briefly with one guy. They install solar on your home for a fairly good price, but the payback period is 20+ years in our sun-challenged area. I finally got him to admit that the only way his company was making money was because of the government subsidy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Good rules, @John Galt I will take them seriously. I already wear gloves and goggles, but forgot about the jewerly.
> 
> Yes, @whoppo my fuses are in, but I hadn't installed them for my initial battery charges. The bank isn't parallel connected yet, and I thought I was safe. I was wrong.
> 
> Fortunately, Iota makes a rugged charger, and their fuse stopped any damage caused by my stupidness. I'm up and running again. The Xantrex inverter arrived today. Still evaluating solar panels and charge controllers. This is fun!


 Hey the metal watch band burn looks cool. Much tougher that a barbwire ink job.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Yes, @bigwheel they had reps in our local big box home stores. I spoke briefly with one guy. They install solar on your home for a fairly good price, but the payback period is 20+ years in our sun-challenged area. I finally got him to admit that the only way his company was making money was because of the government subsidy.


Gotcha on that. Thanks sounds like one of the tricky marketing schemes used by some of the AC companies.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> ...my battery charger, that is. Got the cables confused hooking up to the battery bank, and like an idiot I scared the hell out of myself.
> 
> I've been buying equipment and familiarizing myself with batteries, inverters, and such with an eye towards getting a small solar system installed this summer. I have zero knowledge of 12 volt systems, so this should be fun.


I am reminded of a sign I saw once that read: It's all fun and games till someone gets hurt, then it's hilarious. :laugh: My Dad was fond of: Live and learn, if you don't kill yourself first.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh I forgot, the wedding band finger burn that is another on that looks bad ass. You can be real cool and get both the wedding band and the watch band one.
This is all in fun I know darn well I am not the one one here that has have a voltage burn in all these years.
Ask me how to make a 9/16 wrench fly father and faster than a rocket kit.


----------

